# Marvel Announces Phase 2 of Its Movies



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2012)

EDIT: Hello scavenger!

This has nothing to do with scabies, try looking somewhere else.

http://uk.ign.com/ar...ans-and-ant-man

We pretty much knew these were coming out anyway but now we have titles.

First up Iron Man 3 which is out next year...yeah we knew that already but it was confirmed that Ben Kingsley is Mandarin like we thought he would.
Thor 2 is also out late next year but now has a title Thor: The Dark World.
The next Captain America film will be out 2014 but it has a new title which will make some people happy: Captain America: The Winter Soldier!
Guardians of the Galaxy we knew was going to be the next none sequel, its just called that, it will feature the current comic line up and is the second film for 2014. Here is some concept art:





I'm not sure how that movie will do, the comics may be a bit heavy for the casual movie goer but so far Marvel have easily got things right for their movies.

There was also talk of Ant-Man, Edgar Wright (Spaced, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz & Scott Pilgrim Vs The World) showed some test footage. That wasn't announced yet but its moving along nicely and at least he is still attached after all this time.

No news on Black Panther or Doctor Strange which have been both talked about by Marvel themselves and it sounds like other announced Marvel movie Big Hero 6 will be done by Disney alone and probably not feature in this universe.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 16, 2012)

Thoughts:
- I'm excited that Shane Black is writing/directing Iron Man 3
- whoohoo Winter Soldier!!
- I love the cosmic side of the Marvel U and I geeked out when Thanos popped up in the Avengers easter egg, so I'm stoked Guardians is getting a movie. It's a pretty unconventional choice but props to Marvel for aiming high, right?
- the only reason I'm interested in the Ant Man film is Edgar Wright's involvement, I have no love for that spouse beating tool


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Black Panther would be awesome, mostly because i dont know a whole lot about his origin other than hes a total badass.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> - the only reason I'm interested in the Ant Man film is Edgar Wright's involvement, I have no love for that spouse beating tool


I miss GOOD films where people shrink and are up against insects and other creatures that would be none threatening at full size.  For me this'll make the film stand out more, we've not had something like this in the superhero genre and he is more of a reluctant hero.

Not sure if they're keeping the original idea Edgar had of starting off with the original Ant-Man Henry Pym, then having Scott Lang steal the outfit to save his daughter for him to take the rest of the movie. Personally I think this is maybe something for the sequel.

I only know of Guardians... with the recent series, one day I'll go back to the original series too but it could be risky of Marvel, I mean the original series wasn't big and the 2008 one was pretty much cancelled after 25 issues. It's a got a tree man and a raccoon as its core members. Gotta admire Marvel to wanting to go in a stronger geeky direction and also I like that they bought the team back for other comics, they must like them.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 20, 2012)

The Avengers 2 in 2015 perhaps?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> wafflebeard said:
> 
> 
> > - the only reason I'm interested in the Ant Man film is Edgar Wright's involvement, I have no love for that spouse beating tool
> ...








Sorry, that's what came to mind. But an Edgar Wright Ant-Man film would be good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2012)

Etkar.H said:


> The Avengers 2 in 2015 perhaps?


I'm expecting it to come out in 2016...


Spoiler



This is a real spoiler, mind you.


Spoiler



... So that they could release Amazing Spider-man 2 where Nick Fury finds Parker and then he asks him to join the Avengers. Also, they need to fix-up the X-men series so that Wolverine could _at least_ make a cameo in Avengers 2.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2012)

There's also talk of a Luke Cage movie, and guess who really, really wants to play him?


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> wafflebeard said:
> 
> 
> > - the only reason I'm interested in the Ant Man film is Edgar Wright's involvement, I have no love for that spouse beating tool
> ...



Can you recommend a few of these good films?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > wafflebeard said:
> ...


The Incredible Shrinking Man.
Fantastic Voyage.

There's two more in my head but I cannot think of the titles.


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Innerspace


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Etkar.H said:
> 
> 
> > The Avengers 2 in 2015 perhaps?
> ...


Neither is gonna happen. Marvel doesn't own movie rights to Spider-Man or X-Men these days, and I doubt Sony is going to be making a deal anytime soon. It'd be interesting to see some more character appearances in The Avengers from the comics, but rights are really all over the place amongst greedy companies that won't make a reasonable deal.

Oh yeah, and to the point about the Phase 2 lineup of movies: woo! Hopefully the next Iron Man movie is better than the second was, and the Captain America and Thor sequels better not suck.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like Marvel has found their new cash cow.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Etkar.H said:
> ...





Spoiler



You haven't seen The Amazing Spider-man, right?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...





Spoiler



Not yet, no. Are you telling me that the movie actually takes place in the same universe as The Avengers?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...





Spoiler



There is something in the movie that makes it quite obvious, I won't tell you what, though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...





Spoiler



I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2012)

There is always a possibility:
http://www.nextmovie.com/blog/amazing-spider-man-avengers-crossover/

To be honest this could work out as a better deal for Sony so I don't see why won't want some kind of deal the odd easter egg/mention here or there.


----------



## MikeMadness (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this. Having seen the new IM suit pictures from SDCC I'm not to hopeful but if it is the Extremis story that everyone has been talking about that would be awesome.

Plus, the introduction of Doctor Strange possibly as well (hinted that Viggo Mortensen would play him)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 17, 2012)

MikeMadness said:


> Plus, the introduction of Doctor Strange possibly as well (hinted that Viggo Mortensen would play him)


They've already said that they haven't had any contact with him at all, they even think he's retired though they did say they are open to working with him. I think Doctor Strange should really be a stand alone character, sure he could pop up to give magic advice here and there like in the comics but his character shouldn't be an Avenger too much of a clusterfuck what with there being six members already plus Falcon is meant to be in Captain America 2 though nothing confirmed but he is in the next cartoon series and so far is the only character in that team who hasn't had a movie add Ant-Man and that'll be 8 members! I'd doubt any of the Guardians of the Galaxy team would feature, I get the feeling that while it'll set up Thanos for Avengers 2 they won't feature heavily at all.

Also it sounds like Ant-Man could start filming soon after Thor: The Dark World has wrapped up and it could be the start of Marvel doing 3 films a year with it being released in 2014 alongside Captain America: Winter Soldier & Guardians of the Galaxy.

I guess that'll be all until Avengers 2 is out, I really hope that when they do bring back some heroes into the movie universe, that they're not all going to be shoehorned into Avengers 3 or whatever. I reckon Iron Man will miss that movie as RDJ probably won't want to play him in 6 years time so they'll give the character a rest so they can introduce a new actor or character to be IM...or maybe just have him play a small part  as the President of USA/an SHEILD advisor or something .  Marvel do now have Daredevil back as well as Punisher & Blade, I really would rather they have their own movies and nothing else, obviously Blade & Punisher could actually be a start of more adult orientated Marvel movies and well I hope Daredevil is too.  No doubt Black Panther would appear in Phase 3...I can easily see Red Skull return if he does!

Phase 3...getting way ahead of myself.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting- whatever I know of Marvel and comics in general comes from their 90's cartoon incarnations hints at things slip right by me most of the time. Can't say any of the recent Marvel films are the sort of films I will keep around rewatch but I did not regret watching them in the slightest so I am up for anything at this point.

As for shrinking films.... last year I did end up watching land of the giants which was actually pretty good.


----------

